# Romeo and Juliet



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, Bonnie and Clyde were taken, so I am naming this pair Romeo and Juliet. I picked them up yesterday and I was told they were being used to make "Maltipoos". The owners no longer wanted them, so they were being given away. They have never seen a vet and I am guessing can't have anymore puppies, so that's why they aren't wanted. They are very sweet and surprisingly very social. I was told they were being abused and never let out of the house. It's amazing how forgiving animals can be. Big reason why I like most animals better than people, ha! 

They will be ready for a furever home once spayed and neutered. I am in the Chicago area and would love for them to find a home together, but they would also be fine in separate homes. They both need lots of love and attention.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh. How did you come upon them? Are you part of a rescue. They look so sweet. :wub::wub: How could anyone treat them the way the did?:angry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

They're precious :wub:

I can't believe that someone would treat them like that!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

One man's trash is another man's treasure and these two are indeed treasures! So blessed to have you and so blessed to be safe now and ready for a furever home.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure and these two are indeed treasures! So blessed to have you and so blessed to be safe now and ready for a furever home.


You are exactly right! I got them from Freecycle, which if you aren't familiar, it's where you go to get rid of stuff you don't want.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh. How did you come upon them? Are you part of a rescue. They look so sweet. :wub::wub: How could anyone treat them the way the did?:angry:


Nope, I am not part of a rescue, just a sucker for the pups.  and I have no idea how people can abuse animals. It seems that it happens all the time and I just don't get it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet stars what on earth is this world coming to?!!! I use Freecycle quite a bit, but never in my life thought I'd hear that 2 fluffs would be "freecycled" ....they are not furniture! Ugggh. 

I am so thankful that you have rescued these babies. I hope you will be able to find the perfect forever homes for them. Is there a rescue organization near you that can help with researching forever placement homes, or will you be doing this on your own?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for taking in these sweet babies. I agree is there a rescue that could help you ? I hope they find a perfect home! They are adorable!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Noah said:


> ....Freecycle, which if you aren't familiar, it's where you go to get rid of stuff you don't want.



Oh my! This just makes me ill.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary - I just sent you a PM with Mary Palmer's contact information for Northcentral Maltese. I can get in touch with her as well - just let me know.

And, thank you for saving them - they are cuties!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Mary - I just sent you a PM with Mary Palmer's contact information for Northcentral Maltese. I can get in touch with her as well - just let me know.
> 
> And, thank you for saving them - they are cuties!


Thank you for the info, but I think these 2 don't need to be bounced around again. They have a home with me if it's 2 months or 2 years. I am enjoying having them here .


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, looks like these 2 little guys will be getting great furever homes! My friend's mom will be taking one. She is retired and home all day (YAY!) and my daughter will take the other, if her fiance says yes (here's hoping). First though, shots and spay/neuter. Hoping the girl doesn't go into heat anytime soon...

Thanks to the power of Facebook, thanks Facebook!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Noah said:


> You are exactly right! I got them from Freecycle, which if you aren't familiar, it's where you go to get rid of stuff you don't want.


OMG Mary, they put these adorable living creatured on Freecycle????!!!:angry:

I'm disgusted every time I read/hear about people like that.
Mary, thank you very much for taking them under your wing. Who will pay for a spaying/neutering? Are you with some rescue here in Chicago?

Please, keep us updated. My prayers are going your and Romeo & Juliet's way.
They shouldn't have any problems to find new forever homes -they are ADORABLE, small in size and non-shedding...Some loving family/families will snatch them immediately.
Chicago folks love adopting! I go to a Humane Society few times a year to drop supplies, toys, food and newspapers for lining of kennels and it's ALWAYS full of nice families.

I remember when I was running around Chicago's shelters looking for a small maltese or malt-mix....every time a new baby was added to a database and I called, it was too late. Some other family was always faster, since I could check the sites/ emails only in the evenings after work...


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> OMG Mary, they put these adorable living creatured on Freecycle????!!!:angry:
> 
> I'm disgusted every time I read/hear about people like that.
> Mary, thank you very much for taking them under your wing. Who will pay for a spaying/neutering? Are you with some rescue here in Chicago?
> ...


I an paying for the spay and neuter as I am not part of a rescue, but I had to takes these 2 off of freecycle. I didn't want someone else to get and try to breed them. Looks like I already have homes for them, so I couldn't be happier.

You are so right about Chicago, any type of Maltese doesn't last long in a shelter. I know when I saw Noah on the shelter website, I ran there hoping he would still be there. Even after I told them I wanted him, I stood by his cage to let everyone know he was taken, haha.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Mary for saving these 2 beautiful babies and giving them a life.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

"Using" them to make maltipoos and then getting rid of them as "stuff" that they don't want anymore? I really can't even wrap my mind around it. It one of those things where I try to understand how people can behavre this way and I just can't do it. Thanks for rescuing them.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

The fact that they were on freecycle is INFURIATING  people are scum. And you are right about the Chicagoland area... my Ozzie was transported here from IN specifically so he could have a better chance at being adopted! Good thing I lucked out and got him!! But despite Chicagoland being a high-adopting area, the fact that people dumped them on freecycle just goes to show that there are bad people here too! I think there are good and bad people everywhere!!


----------

